#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Wants to do Summer Training

## ishant taneja

Hi, I am in 2nd year of b.tech (ECE) and i wants to go in core electronics field. So i wants to increase my technical knowledge by joining Summer Training. But i am confused that in which topic shall i take training and from where. So, Please suggest me something about this.
Thank You





  Similar Threads: Internship or Summer Training alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Summer Training Where to go for summer training?

----------

